# Mother Makes Daughters Fight Her Enemy And They Both Die



## Southernbella. (Aug 4, 2019)

This is horrible.








HOT SPRINGS, Ark. – The sisters killed in the beauty shop shooting Wednesday were with their mother when they confronted the business worker. 

Police say a fight started and the two sisters were shot. 

Witnesses say they saw their mother refuse to help them and get in a black car and leave the scene. 

Police are searching for her but have not released her name. 

It’s unclear if charges will be brought against the believed shooter. 

*Update: *

HOT SPRINGS, Ark. – The victims of a Wednesday double homicide have been identified.

The Hot Springs Police Department (HSPD) identifies them as Montieria Myers, 22 and Mernaiya Myers, 19, both of Hot Springs.

Police say the sisters died in a shooting at a business yesterday afternoon.

Based upon video surveillance and interviews, it has been determined that the victims, along with a third identified person went into Simply Unique Hair Beauty Supply to confront an employee about an on-going personal dispute, said Hot Springs Police. 

A physical altercation occurred between them and the shop employee, which resulted in shots being fired and the two sisters being shot and killed.

The HSPD says a case file is being assembled to present to the Prosecutors Office for review to determine if any changes will be filed in this case.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 4, 2019)

How can she live with herself?


----------



## chocolat79 (Aug 4, 2019)

What in the world??


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Aug 4, 2019)

Their mother refused to help them, it's .extremely tragic because even mama animals are protective of their babies.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 4, 2019)

Why does do much foolery happen at beauty supply shops? And why was the mother still going there if she had such a problem with the employee? And how could she just leave them there?

I have so many questions.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 5, 2019)

Deleted. I wrote out a long post but forget it. These stories are so sad.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 5, 2019)

What I’m the world... More beauty supply violence.  This is tragic. I wish there were more details, because I can’t quite wrap my mind around this.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Aug 5, 2019)

When hood justice goes wrong.  

It seems ( from what I could gather from the You Tube comments) that the younger girl got beat up by the store employee the night before because she was with the employees(ex?) boyfriend. Mama and 'em probably decided to roll up on the employee, a fight ensued, both girls were shot and Mams's  in the wind.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 6, 2019)

Goombay_Summer said:


> Their mother refused to help them, it's .extremely tragic because even mama animals are protective of their babies.


Mama animal brought her babies there to start a ruckus...  she never wanted to protect them!


----------

